# Timing Belt



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Not sure but I'd have to guess around 1500 bucks, i believe its due at 97500


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Holy Jesus, that'll be like $2200 in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I hate timing belts, I'm glad I got the 1.4.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

$1500? I've always seen estimates in the $500-700 range for a typical DOHC engine depending on the parts cost. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would hope since its designed to be maintenanced its more in the $800-900 range. Have heard the 2.2 ecotec engines the timing chains can cost around $1800-2000 to change since its something like 8-12hrs labor.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

anything else need to be replaced then?

like cam seals?? or anything else thats sitting right there while you got it apart?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> $1500? I've always seen estimates in the $500-700 range for a typical DOHC engine depending on the parts cost.
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


Im talking dealer cost, not indy

maybe 1200, I would be amazed to make it out under a grand honestly but who knows! I hope you're right


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I would hope since its designed to be maintenanced its more in the $800-900 range. Have heard the 2.2 ecotec engines the timing chains can cost around $1800-2000 to change since its something like 8-12hrs labor.


then they are doing it wrong. its pretty simple. hardest part is realigning all the timing components. the whole job can be done in 3-5 hours.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Evofire said:


> then they are doing it wrong. its pretty simple. hardest part is realigning all the timing components. the whole job can be done in 3-5 hours.


maybe? but that is dealer labor rates for the job. Have you done a 2.2 Ecotec? remember there is two chains that have to be in time together. One that turns the cams like normal, another that turns the water pump and balance shafts. PITA design. 

In the image below you can see the smaller chain that does the water pump & balance shafts. You can also see part of the longer chain running up to the cams.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Any some one ask this OP if he has the 1.8 or not ? 
The timing Belt cost is 133.00 the labor would be conducive to the Tech performing the task of tear down fitment and then buttoning the parts back together . good luck !


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

brian v said:


> Any some one ask this OP if he has the 1.8 or not ?
> The timing Belt cost is 133.00 the labor would be conducive to the Tech performing the task of tear down fitment and then buttoning the parts back together . good luck !


this IS the diesel section

OP does NOT have the 1.8


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I would hope since its designed to be maintenanced its more in the $800-900 range. Have heard the 2.2 ecotec engines the timing chains can cost around $1800-2000 to change since its something like 8-12hrs labor.


6 hrs labour from my shop manual


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like to chime in over here to catch up on what is relavant from time to time . Thanks , now I know the Diesel comes with a Timing Belt .


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Rockauto has the acdelco parts listed at 208 fot the complete kit belt tensioner, belt,idler pulley and water pump and like 176 for the gates kit all USD $


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

bloberg19 said:


> Rockauto has the acdelco parts listed at 208 fot the complete kit belt tensioner, belt,idler pulley and water pump and like 176 for the gates kit all USD $


im having trouble finding it on rock auto can you give a link for this part on rockauto.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My question is, without researching, do we have timing belts or chains? I'm pretty sure it's a chain and if so those tend to last much much longer than a belt.... so, would we really NEED to replace it after 90K?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> My question is, without researching, do we have timing belts or chains? I'm pretty sure it's a chain and if so those tend to last much much longer than a belt.... so, would we really NEED to replace it after 90K?


It's in the diesel section. 

1.8/2.0 - timing belt. Absolutely needs to be replaced at or before the recommended mileage. 
1.4 - chain. Should be fine well past 200k. 

Both have their advantages and disadvantages. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

My bad thats was for the 1.8 not the diesel they haven't updated the site yet for the timing best on the diesel as they are to new


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Woohoo 1.4 has chain!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

bloberg19 said:


> Rockauto has the acdelco parts listed at 208 fot the complete kit belt tensioner, belt,idler pulley and water pump and like 176 for the gates kit all USD $


im having trouble finding it on rock auto can you give a link for this part on rockauto.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just got a quote from my dealer:

Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.

Please let me know when you are ready to schedule this service.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a wicked price. Did they tell you what the labour time was? I haven't been able to find it yet


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Why would the water pump need to be replaced? If it's not squeaking or leaking water I would think you can continue driving with it. I got 190K on my Intrigue's pump. Can't remember ever replacing the pump on my Mazda Protege and it had over 250K on it when I sold the car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> Why would the water pump need to be replaced? If it's not squeaking or leaking water I would think you can continue driving with it. I got 190K on my Intrigue's pump. Can't remember ever replacing the pump on my Mazda Protege and it had over 250K on it when I sold the car.


on my miata you have to remove the water pump to get at the timing belt, then you have the decision to put back the used one, or install the new one, on the miata the water pump is dirt cheap, silly not to replace it as theres zero labor involved

have zero idea if this is the same scenario, complete speculation


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> on my miata you have to remove the water pump to get at the timing belt, then you have the decision to put back the used one, or install the new one, on the miata the water pump is dirt cheap, silly not to replace it as theres zero labor involved
> 
> have zero idea if this is the same scenario, complete speculation


Yeah, same on my old S70 where it was timing belt driven. At 70K intervals, most reused the water pump for 1 TB change, then replaced it, some ran it more if they thought the bearing was still OK. But when something's been spinning for 10+ years and/or 100K+ miles, and could potentially destroy the engine if it seizes up in the timing belt path...it's cheap insurance just to replace the thing.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

diesel said:


> Just got a quote from my dealer:
> 
> Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.
> 
> Please let me know when you are ready to schedule this service.



I dont think that price for a dealer quote is outrageous I think $ 882.00 for a dealer quote is fair. Obviously they do charge much more for parts and labor then you might pay at a local mechanic shop and if you were buying your own parts from say rock auto. To compare I spent $600 to have my serp belt, water pump and spark plugs replaced at the dealer.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

I can't find the timing belt but

water pump. $136
gasket $8

im guessing parts only cost to be in the $300 range which is fantastic for us DIYers


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> That's a wicked price. Did they tell you what the labour time was? I haven't been able to find it yet


No I didn't get that information. I think they are a good service facility and I have confidence they will do it right. I think the price is fine for the job. 



Zenturi said:


> Why would the water pump need to be replaced? If it's not squeaking or leaking water I would think you can continue driving with it. I got 190K on my Intrigue's pump. Can't remember ever replacing the pump on my Mazda Protege and it had over 250K on it when I sold the car.


I would have the water pump replaced as a matter of PM. If the water pump life matches your intrigue, it would blow before the next timing belt change was due.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is the parts quote I was given. I probably should of asked about gaskets as well. 











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Excellent news!


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I paid $1200 to have my Odyssey's TB, tensioner, and water pump done, along with coolant and power steering fluids flushed, and spark plugs replaced, also oil change and tires rotated. I'm glad I have the 1.4L and only have to deal with this on 1 vehicle I think.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It makes me kind of annoyed that gm didn't put a timing chain in the diesel. Diesel engines are supposed to last so long but then you give them a weak spot that could potentially destroy the engine if it breaks. It just hurts my feelings is all


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> maybe? but that is dealer labor rates for the job. Have you done a 2.2 Ecotec? remember there is two chains that have to be in time together. One that turns the cams like normal, another that turns the water pump and balance shafts. PITA design.
> 
> In the image below you can see the smaller chain that does the water pump & balance shafts. You can also see part of the longer chain running up to the cams.
> View attachment 87338


Chains aren't belts and should last a lot longer than a belt does. Nor can you compare a petrol engine to a diesel when it comes to labour costs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Chains aren't belts and should last a lot longer than a belt does? Nor can you compare a petrol engine to a diesel when it comes to labour costs.


I'm assuming your question mark was ill placed and that your making a statement. Too which I agree. 

But why can "labor costs" not be compared? We're not speaking of a big ford or chevy stuffed in with no room to work. It's a relatively small engine easy to work around so yes there is no reason you can't compare labor costs. Unless where your at the shops charge more hourly for diesel then gas work. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> I'm assuming your question mark was ill placed and that your making a statement. Too which I agree.
> 
> But why can "labor costs" not be compared? We're not speaking of a big ford or chevy stuffed in with no room to work. It's a relatively small engine easy to work around so yes there is no reason you can't compare labor costs. Unless where your at the shops charge more hourly for diesel then gas work.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Here's why.
View attachment 88538
The diesel is jammed in as you can see.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Here's why.
> View attachment 88538
> The diesel is jammed in as you can see.


Smh ok. Quite the eye opening explanation. 

Doesn't change a thing, and you didn't answer my question. Do they charge a higher hourly rate at your dealer for diesel labor vs gas?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Here's why.
> View attachment 88538
> The diesel is jammed in as you can see.


Nonsense, I've seen more cramped gas engines.

Take that airbox out and remove the engine mount and you'll have plenty of room to get to the timing belt stuff.

Beyond that, the whole concept is exactly the same - take the belt off, line up crankshafts and camshafts correctly, replace belt.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> Smh ok. Quite the eye opening explanation.
> 
> Doesn't change a thing, and you didn't answer my question. Do they charge a higher hourly rate at your dealer for diesel labor vs gas?
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


As I only use the dealer while the car is under warranty, the answer is I don't know. All I know is that servicing is at least double what a petrol car costs and I have been quoted less than half from a private shop that I trust and have used for over 25 years.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> As I only use the dealer while the car is under warranty, the answer is I don't know. All I know is that servicing is at least double what a petrol car costs and I have been quoted less than half from a private shop that I trust and have used for over 25 years.


If you don't know how are you saying it's more expensive to service?

Parts can be more expensive but labor is labor. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> If you don't know how are you saying it's more expensive to service?
> 
> Parts can be more expensive but labor is labor.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


When the dealer told me the service cost I asked what a petrol model costs. So $335 V $175 does not tell me the hourly rate just that the diesel costs more. I was quoted for the same service at $175 for the diesel at my regular mechanic and yes it includes full synthetic oil. That $335 was a special deal for 4 services so I don't want to find out what the regular price is.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Belts are more efficient then chains, they put a variable output oil pump in it for Christ's sake, no fraction of a mpg was spared. Too bad the emissions system put them further back on mpgs then all of the fancy economy items saved lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Belts are more efficient then chains, they put a variable output oil pump in it for Christ's sake, no fraction of a mpg was spared. Too bad the emissions system put them further back on mpgs then all of the fancy economy items saved lol


Belts are quieter and cheaper than chains...though I don't think there's a need for quieter on the diesel motor. 

Many high fuel economy gas cars (Prius, Civic, Ford. Ecoboost 1.0, and Cruze 1.4) use a chain and variable displacement oil pump. I think it's more just to not inflate the cost of the CTD Into the $28-sub $30k range - or force them to cut costs elsewhere. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------

